# cable dump mechanism, I'm stuck.



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for giggles I decided to kitbash one of the old Monogram 1:24 Mack AC stakebeds into a dump truck for my mine. Yes, I know they made a dump version, but those cost 3x as much....

Anyway, just to be contrary I really wanted to model a manual cable dump mechanism. I saw one on a 32 Chevy once a LONG time ago. It SHOULD be easy I thought, just a windlass, a couple pulleys, some heavy thread, and a headframe.... except I'm having trouble finding a picture of one. Hydraulic cable, yep. Manual geared, yep. Mechanical screw, yep. Even a high rise scissor lifting bed, but no manual cable one.


I could fudge it, but this thing is going to be right where people can view it from a few inches away. Any ideas?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik 
How about this?

[url]http://www.new-brunswick.net/Saint_John/sjfirst.html[/b][/url]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik 
You might also find the following of use, right-click the links then use 'Save Target As...' to download a copy of the PDF files.

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/PT0017188.pdf[/b][/url]

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/PT1508122.pdf[/b][/url]

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/PT1538127.pdf[/b][/url]

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/PT1557749.pdf[/b][/url]

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/PT1562404.pdf[/b][/url]

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/PY1451127.pdf[/b][/url]


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, the first from Canada was closest to what I had in mind. Thanks! 

I left for work at 6:30 this morning, and didn't get to check the board until now.


Here's the progress so far, one Monogram Mack AC. I cut the front axle at the kingpins and spliced it to turn the front wheels...I replaced the plastic pins holding the front wheels on with brass wire that goes through the cut area to give it a little more strength. Not sure if it is the kit or me, but I had a heck of a time with the cab. I ended up filling almost every seam with putty to get it to look decent. The flat ivy green covers the worst of the mistakes and isn't near as garish as the original yellow





























I shortened the bed by an inch to make room for the dump mechanism, (spare side for comparison) added 1/4 x 1/4 square under the edge and heavy ribs to make it look more like a dump bed. I'll add hooks and chains to the tailgate after I mount it on the truck. But I need to make a trip to the LHS for some angle and channel before I can do anything else











Here is a real AC dump. It has a hydraulic cable mechanism, but it shows how the cable attaches to lift the bed. 










BTW if anybody else wants to try this, I accidentally ended up with two of the Mack kits. Make me an offer on the second one.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik

Sorry about that, my fault just a mite too anxious to see if it would be of help to you. Did you happen to check out patent #1557749, because that one looks to be just like the one from St. John, Ca. Although the name isn't a match, the date is two years later, and it doesn't show as an international patent.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit more progress..... I had today off, good thing -- they were calling for 1" of snow, we got around 4" and it's still snowing.


Since I never did find a pic,so I fudged the headframe. It may not be exactly right for any specific builder (trucks were, and still are, often bought without any bed, and one installed either by the dealer or purchaser to suit), but it WOULD work in 1:1 scale, so if asked I'll say it was built "in house" by the mine's mechanics. The pulleys are Ozark wheels from their "luggage cart" (handtruck). I probably should have filed a groove in them (and may still), but I was in a hurry to see how it looked. I haven't decided on the winch mechanism yet, but am leaning towards the one from Ozark if it will fit in the space. 











The cable attach points on the bed -- very much the ones like on the proto pic above. Simple and easy to model.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Wow, I actually remember seeing those on the Roosevelt Boulevard in North East Philly when I was a kid. I must really be getting old!
*


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I actually remember seeing those on the Roosevelt Boulevard in North East Philly when I was a kid. I must really be getting old! 



That's OK, ain NONE of us getting younger (except maybe Chris W, he might really be Merlin) 

Some history, from Mack's website-- The famous AC model was introduced in 1916. With its chain drive rear axle, the AC model earned an unparalleled reputation for reliability and durability, and was called on to help accomplish nearly impossible military and civilian tasks. The AC model was manufactured continuously through 1939 -- a remarkable 24 years, and 40,299 were built. The AC is not only credited with giving Mack its famous Bulldog identity, but also with achieving a degree of success and international fame that has never been accomplished by any other motor truck in history. 

During World War I, Mack delivered approximately 4,500 AC model trucks of 3-1/2, 5-1/2, and 7-1/2 ton capacity to the US government. During that same period, Mack delivered over 2,000 units to Great Britain. These trucks did an outstanding job under very difficult conditions.


It is also responsible for their corporate logo ...."The story goes that the British soldiers ("Tommies") would call out when facing a difficult truck problem, "Aye, send in the Mack Bulldogs!" The primary, and generally universal, story is that the British engineers testing AC's and the Tommys in France said that "the Mack AC's have the tenacity of a bulldog." At that time, the symbol of Great Britain was the bulldog, and this was high praise for the trucks. American "Doughboys" expressed the same opinion of the truck".


See,we don't just play with trains, we help presrve and present history, lol


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik,
Is it possible that some chain driven trucks were either diesel or gas powered? The time that I remember seeing these trucks would have been the late'50s. I was about ten or eleven years old then. I'm positive of the chain drive, but can't be certain of the fuel type.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 01/31/2009 3:27 PM
Mik,
Is it possible that some chain driven trucks were either diesel or gas powered? 


The box says a 40HP gasoline engine, but some could have been refitted.



Some of the parts that I was waiting on came today! Sooooo, back to the Mack...










It ain't perfect (I'd have preferred a double reduction), but I think it will do


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, that looks very authentic, very nicely done Mik.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Mik, I might be interested in the second kit if you haven't already sold it. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

All done but the weathering and the chains on the endgate


----------

